# Sports physical



## nellt (Oct 9, 2012)

If a patient comes in for a sports physical and the parent would like to bill insurance. What is the proper cpt code to use?


----------



## bkudsk (Oct 23, 2012)

That can be a problem as the sports physical alone is not a well child check and generally there is no chief complaint for an E&M code. Thus, there really are no cpt codes to use  We do these for a small fee and do not bill insurance.  If a well child check is due, the provider can do that and then fill out the Sports physical form for the patient.  Or if the child had a recent well child check, the provider can fill out the form at no charge.  You can also speak with the payer to determine if you can bill these out.  Always messy.  Barbara


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 23, 2012)

We always used the unspecified preventive code and it worked.  Most payers denied it but we were expecting that.


----------



## melissalynnfalkowski (Oct 25, 2012)

we perform a well child check and bill annual physical and subsequently just fill out forms if elegible, if not we bill a 50 flat fee.

We do the same for work, school etc...  do a complete physical if eligible.


----------

